# Well, it's in - Bear Hunting Fines - Total is...



## Marlin_444 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey All, 

My fines seem a bit off but, they are the fines...  

1.  Hunting with out a Fishing / Hunting $20.00 3 day trip license (although I had the $90.00 Big Game license, thank you Officer Webb) is - 

$346.00

2.  Killing a undersize Bear (I could have been but was not charged with the other violation which was the greater of the two offenses of - "Posession of Illegally Taken Wildlife", Officer Wall did not cite me with this; but gave me a warning; I appreciated that!!!) - 

$346.00

So my weekend in North Georgia, scoring my first ever bow kill and taking my first Bear (if only for one night it was mine) has cost me an additional - 

$692.00

I have til 11/04/2009 to pay it... 

Honestly, I thought it would be worse...  My thoughts were the license fine would be less and the undersized b ear would be much greater...  Thank GOD, this could have been worse...  It is bad enough...  

Keep them arrows straight and true, measure twice and shoot once!!!

I'll see you in the woods next season...  with the additional $20.00 License and unless it looks like a Moose it will not feel the THA-WACK of my Magnus Stinger 4 Blade...

Ron


----------



## secondseason (Sep 17, 2009)

You hunted without a license?


----------



## pnome (Sep 17, 2009)

That stings a bit.

Don't worry though Ron.  I shall avenge your wallet!


----------



## pnome (Sep 17, 2009)

secondseason said:


> You hunted without a license?



Without the right license.  He forgot one.  You'd think the DNR would be more understanding with the new license system.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 17, 2009)

I purchased the Big Game License for a Three Day Trip for $90.00, unaware - ignorant - stupid - did not read the regs and did not buy the additional $20.00 License...  

So, yes; I hunted with 80% of a license so the other 20% cost me $346.00 and it should have... 

Please see this thread - http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=401337

Ron


----------



## secondseason (Sep 17, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> I purchased the Big Game License for a Three Day Trip for $90.00, unaware - ignorant - stupid - did not read the regs and did not buy the additional $20.00 License...
> 
> So, yes; I hunted with 80% of a license so the other 20% cost me $346.00 and it should have...
> 
> ...



Oh I see, sorry!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 17, 2009)

secondseason said:


> Oh I see, sorry!



No problem, legitimate question!

I smooched the pooch so I gotta write the check... 

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, anyone wanna help Ron out with his undersize bear... it was an honest mistake and he did right by taking it to the ranger. Dana and I have already committed to $50 each, it's $346, so another $246 to go. If 24 of us gave just $10 each we could cover this one for him. Cmon guys... help a brother out!! Send me a PM if you would like to help and I'll let you know where to send it.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 17, 2009)

pnome said:


> That stings a bit.
> 
> Don't worry though Ron.  I shall avenge your wallet!



"STINGS"...  Like a Magnus Stinger 4 Blade... 

Go get'em Joey...  

Ron


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 17, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Hey guys, anyone wanna help Ron out with his undersize bear... it was an honest mistake and he did right by taking it to the ranger. Dana and I have already committed to $50 each, it's $346, so another $246 to go. If 24 of us gave just $10 each we could cover this one for him. Cmon guys... help a brother out!! Send me a PM if you would like to help and I'll let you know where to send it.



shoot me an address an I will send $10 for ''the crazy redneck mistake fund''


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 17, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> ''the crazy redneck mistake fund''



 PM Sent


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks RVGuy


----------



## Eroc33 (Sep 17, 2009)

did you check on the cub technicality of it. since the reg book said 75lb cub.


----------



## padula54321 (Sep 17, 2009)

A lot of people spend a lot more to kill a bear!  And some spend it and do not even kill one!


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 17, 2009)

Eroc33 said:


> did you check on the cub technicality of it. since the reg book said 75lb cub.



I also suggest following up on that.  Pay the license fine, but do not give up on the possibility of the second charge getting dismissed after the presentation of additional evidence.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Russ (RVGuy)


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 17, 2009)

That aint to bad for an undersized bear..I figured it would be a grand or more..Good luck next time..Heck I had to pay 250 for an undersized deer bout 8 year ago...It can happen to anyone!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Sep 17, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> I also suggest following up on that.  Pay the license fine, but do not give up on the possibility of the second charge getting dismissed after the presentation of additional evidence.



Ditto that advise!!! I'd get that bear aged before I went to pay. Regs say "CUB" and if she's no cub the I'd say they need to tear up that portion. Heck I'd even defend myself on the License issue as well. I've meet up with to many folks trying to get their licenses purchased and to the point of so frustrated that they're ready to just 'take their chances'. I say a class action suit needs to be filed against this state/DNR to simpler, more available/accessable license purchasing system. 

I could see the fine if 'intent' (ie no license) to break the law but there was no intent to do wrong here, just pure honest mistakes. 

I swear I hate it when common sense cant rule. 

Good going on your bear Ron. Don't let it get you down. Shake it off and do it again next year.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Sep 17, 2009)

so what did the bear weigh?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 17, 2009)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Ditto that advise!!! I'd get that bear aged before I went to pay. Regs say "CUB" and if she's no cub the I'd say they need to tear up that portion. Heck I'd even defend myself on the License issue as well. I've meet up with to many folks trying to get their licenses purchased and to the point of so frustrated that they're ready to just 'take their chances'. I say a class action suit needs to be filed against this state/DNR to simpler, more available/accessable license purchasing system.
> 
> I swear I hate it when common sense cant rule.
> 
> Good going on your bear Ron. Don't let it get you down. Shake it off and do it again next year.


Its true about the lic system..Fight it..This new crap specially in its first year is crazy..One place up here is telling folks they dont even need a harvest record..These people are gonna get in trouble if they kill a deer and get checked..You might get out of this one all together..Did they go ahead and take a tooth sample to age the bear?


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 17, 2009)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> so what did the bear weigh?



...


----------



## Trizey (Sep 17, 2009)

So....what was the weight?

Was there milk still on the lips

You've given out all the other details, including your fine amounts but won't give the weight?


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 17, 2009)

Hunting without proper license:  346.00

Shooting an underweight Bear:  346.00

Killing your 1st bear with a bow and knowing you didn't have to complete the "DEATH MARCH" (like the rest of the guys)to do it:     PRICELESS


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Its true about the lic system..Fight it..This new crap specially in its first year is crazy..One place up here is telling folks they dont even need a harvest record..These people are gonna get in trouble if they kill a deer and get checked..You might get out of this one all together..Did they go ahead and take a tooth sample to age the bear?



I have printed my license from two different printers on two different computers after purchasing two licenses at different times and the harvest record did not print out on any of the licenses.   If I did not know to record the deer on the right side, no one would know to write it down.  No one can tell me why it doesn't show up.


----------



## hudalla (Sep 17, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> Hunting without proper license:  346.00
> 
> Shooting an underweight Bear:  346.00
> 
> Killing your 1st bear with a bow and knowing you didn't have to complete the "DEATH MARCH" (like the rest of the guys)to do it:     PRICELESS




I heard alot about the DEATH MARCH this past weekend but goin after 444's bear was a MARCH FOR DEATH.  Quite an adventure wouldn't you say guys......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2009)

hudalla said:


> I heard alot about the DEATH MARCH this past weekend but goin after 444's bear was a MARCH FOR DEATH.  Quite an adventure wouldn't you say guys......



It was an adventure.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry to hear it Marlin.

I think a lot of folks know that I have no use for poachers and hopefully most of those folks know that I have always said there is a massive difference between someone intentionally breaking the law and someone trying to do the right thing and breakiing it by accident.



sorry to hear this fell into your lap ron


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, sorry to hear about your accident.  What a major bummer.  Appreciate your good attitude & truthfulness.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Sep 17, 2009)

444 You are very LUCKY they didn't put you in jail until the fine was paid!!Back in the 95 was hunting hogs with dogs and they got into a race with another clubs dogs running a bear and I didn't have a license(did not need one @ that time to hunt hogs)and Gary Simmons(DNR guy) put us in jail until the fines were paid!!!! It cost $500.00 & I just seen the bear so I'd say you got off good.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah that sucks. I think the regs need changed. 
Sow with cubs-still illegal. 
Bear that is alone, no other around-legal, regardless of size. 

I would tell the judge the facts of the case and show him the wording of the law and watch him tear the ticket up. 
The DNR will have that bear aged and know everything about that bear.


----------



## brad2727 (Sep 17, 2009)

Tell them you couldnt get him to get on the scale.....


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

So what made this bear too small?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 18, 2009)

Under 75 Lbs...


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 18, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> Under 75 Lbs...



well like forrest gump said ......  it happens !


----------



## cheezeball231 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think the DNR's computer should not have allowed him to buy a big game license without the required hunting license. It would be very easy to have it set up that way. Last year I'm sure a License Agent would have picked up on that but we don't have any in this county anymore. And was the bear gutted? if it was very close how much blood was lost??? may have been legal before it started leaking vital fluids. JMHO


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 18, 2009)

cheezeball231 said:


> I think the DNR's computer should not have allowed him to buy a big game license without the required hunting license. It would be very easy to have it set up that way. And was the bear gutted? if it was very close how much blood was lost??? may have been legal before it started leaking vital fluids. JMHO



I asked that question too, live weight was estimated at 65 to 70 lbs according to the ranger. Ron arrowed him in the evening and finally tracked him down later in the night and finished him off, so he bled and dryed out all night until noon the next day when the ranger finally came by.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Chad!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 18, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> Under 75 Lbs...





dertiedawg said:


> I asked that question too, live weight was estimated at 65 to 70 lbs according to the ranger. Ron arrowed him in the evening and finally tracked him down later in the night and finished him off, so he bled and dryed out all night until noon the next day when the ranger finally came by.



How can they fine you on an estimated live weight?
Was the bear field dressed as well?


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 18, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> shoot me an address an I will send $10 for ''the crazy redneck mistake fund''



I"ll be in for some cash for RON    need an address


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 18, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> I"ll be in for some cash for RON    need an address



Eddy, PM sent.  Thanks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> I"ll be in for some cash for RON    need an address



send dertiedawg a pm.  he is collecting.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 19, 2009)

We are gonna have a "Fishing Weekend" out at my lake place and all contributors will be invited... 

Smith Lake, Alabama...  'tween Deer Season end and Turkey Season...  

I'll make sure you have the correct fishing license for out of state...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 19, 2009)

It was weighed out at 54 lbs...  6 ft long, although it may have dried out over night it was a puny bear and was not in tow with Momma nor did it have milk on it's lips...  

Whether it was a 74, 64 or 54 lbr...  it was underwieght and I got fined...  

Any other questions please let me know... 

Ron


----------



## badcompany (Sep 19, 2009)

A 6ft long "cub". Come on, use a little common sense. I would not go down without a fight marlin444.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2009)

Good Lord, a 6 ft cub??  Must of been on crack.


----------



## JWilson (Sep 19, 2009)

I was  there that night and I think something was wrong with that bear. The bear I killed last year was 101 and was 4'3" from tip of nose to base of tail. And the head on your bear Ron was a lot bigger than the one on mine.


----------



## slappy26 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey there, im from PA, and we have plenty of bear up there, and my family has harvested many over the years. Our regs too include a minimum size, however, it is without aging the bear not very easy to distinguish between a 55 lb cub, and a small female. The check stations often have large audiences as the bears are weighed during the season, and many "experienced" hunters are unable to guess within 50 lbs of an animals correct weight. Especially bear, they are very tough to guess. I have been pretty good at it myself, but even still would challenge the law concerning weight. twenty pounds can hide easily on a bear of near any size.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Sep 19, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> I'll make sure you have the correct fishing license for out of state...
> 
> Ron


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 19, 2009)

DNR rangers have been busy in North Ga just this morning there was a new state record bow kill bear killed this morning in Gilmer County weighing in offically at 573LBS. So maybe they will be in a better mood about some of the smaller ones taken.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Sep 19, 2009)

6 ft wow I saw one checked in that was 5'10" back feet to tip of nose and it was 150


----------



## Rev.432 (Sep 19, 2009)

sorry about the mix up with your bear.
I shot at one this morning but missed, looked like he would go 250,
or 300 lbs, wish I had not missed.


----------



## bigkga69 (Sep 19, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> It was weighed out at 54 lbs...  6 ft long, although it may have dried out over night it was a puny bear and was not in tow with Momma nor did it have milk on it's lips...
> 
> Whether it was a 74, 64 or 54 lbr...  it was underwieght and I got fined...
> 
> ...



why dont you get them to age the bear, maybe that would help to prove it wasnt a cub, you know they can pull the tooth and check it......


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2009)

jrmmh1215 said:


> DNR rangers have been busy in North Ga just this morning there was a new state record bow kill bear killed this morning in Gilmer County weighing in offically at 573LBS. So maybe they will be in a better mood about some of the smaller ones taken.




Really? Where?


----------



## K80 (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> I"ll be in for some cash for RON    need an address



X2


----------



## Resica (Sep 21, 2009)

slappy26 said:


> Hey there, im from PA, and we have plenty of bear up there, and my family has harvested many over the years. Our regs too include a minimum size, however, it is without aging the bear not very easy to distinguish between a 55 lb cub, and a small female. The check stations often have large audiences as the bears are weighed during the season, and many "experienced" hunters are unable to guess within 50 lbs of an animals correct weight. Especially bear, they are very tough to guess. I have been pretty good at it myself, but even still would challenge the law concerning weight. twenty pounds can hide easily on a bear of near any size.


There is no minimum size in Pennsylvania for bears.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 22, 2009)

Ron, I will pitch in $10 for ya.

Vin, I need an address.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey All, 

It was the most thrilling hunt of my life!

Although the end result was a bit dissapointing, I was on top of the world!!!

I would have pedestal mounted it...  Oh well, there's always next season...

Thanks eveyone for the words of encouragement...  

Wish it had been a 574lb record...  Like I said,"there is always next year"!!!

Ron


----------



## Resica (Sep 22, 2009)

Ron,
    I'd be willing to send $10.00 to you if you need it. Send me your address if that's the case.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 22, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> why dont you get them to age the bear, maybe that would help to prove it wasnt a cub, you know they can pull the tooth and check it......



It is being aged... A tooth was exstracted... We'll see how that plays out.. 

Ron


----------



## Georgiared (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Marlin,

Just ran up on this post.  Who would have thougt a 6'+ bear would NOT be under 75# ?  Seems you did GA a favor by harvesting a bear that neened to be "thinned from the heard" for conservation purposes!!

I have the greatest respect for all game wardens, as you do.  I'm sure he had to do something...  That being said, stay "pleasently persistant", and I bet your fines will be considerably lowered.  

I'm proud of you, or anyone else who has the guts to go after a bear with a bow!!  It's still a nice kill, not many people get a chance to say they arrowed a 6' bear!

jj


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 23, 2009)

Georgiared said:


> Hey Marlin,
> 
> Just ran up on this post.  Who would have thougt a 6'+ bear would NOT be under 75# ?  Seems you did GA a favor by harvesting a bear that neened to be "thinned from the heard" for conservation purposes!!
> 
> ...




Thanks Red, 

It's means a lot to me!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 23, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> shoot me an address an I will send $10 for ''the crazy redneck mistake fund''



Thanks Joe, got it today.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 25, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> I"ll be in for some cash for RON    need an address


Got it Ed, thanks.


----------



## luv2drum (Sep 25, 2009)

Man I really hate to hear that.  I don't think I could estimate a bears weight within 50 pounds.  Same on estimating spread on a bucks antlers.  That is why I can't hunt in size regulated areas.  I hope they will age the bear an cut yousome slack on the weight.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 25, 2009)

Ron, I put $10 in the mail to Vin today. I learned a very valuable lesson from your mistake.

I'm hoping the son will take a deer with that Pietta 1858 you sold me...

Bryon


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think the DNR's computer should not have allowed him to buy a big game license without the required hunting license. It would be very easy to have it set up that way. Last year I'm sure a License Agent would have picked up on that but we don't have any in this county anymore. And was the bear gutted? if it was very close how much blood was lost??? may have been legal before it started leaking vital fluids. JMHO 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by cheezeball231; 09-18-2009 at 12:36 PM. 



i agree i had some friends from out of state come hog hunting for a weekend....they went to walmart to get there licenses, not knowing that hogs were not big here they bought a 3 day non residents lic.   there was not even any big game season in march.....but they sold it to them....should have throwed a flag on the computer........


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 26, 2009)

bigdaddyrabbit77 said:


> i agree i had some friends from out of state come hog hunting for a weekend....they went to walmart to get there licenses, not knowing that hogs were not big here they bought a 3 day non residents lic.   there was not even any big game season in march.....but they sold it to them....should have throwed a flag on the computer........


You can hunt hog on private land all year long and still need a big game license and hunting license to hunt them. Turkey season starts in March and they are considered Big Game.


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 26, 2009)

dont feel to bad about the ordeal. a few years back before the sportsman liscence came out i bought about 80 dollars worth of huntin liscence's including WMA stamps and fed duck stamp i neglected to look at my slip when i left the store and a few months later went duck huntin, well after huntin we had a green shirt at the truck and he checked us and i didnt have the 5 dollar Ga water fowl permit so i paid about 150 dollar ticket and had to go back to town and buy a ga liscence. it happens. that was an expensive wood duck!


----------



## iowa-boy (Sep 26, 2009)

estimating is the mother of ll foulups. i would fight that one.and at 6 ft that bear sounds like it was sick.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey All, 

Thanks for all of the input, suggestions and help. 

I have until 11/04 to nail this down. 

I know some of our Woodyks Brothers with the DNR are checking the threads and I hope they are picking up the good information shared here.  
I was a resident hunter inm Georgia up until 1.5 years ago. 

The license thing really chaps me but, I can read and failed to do my homework. So I write the check... 

Underweight issue, well that was a honest to goodness fowl up on my part although there was a lot of blood loss, possible "drying out" as Vin noted with DNR Officer Wall. 

I am just not sure I want to be singing "I fought the Law and the Law one" at the end of the process unless someone wants to step up and fund a "Redneck Legal Defense Fund" (Hah )... 

DNR Officer Wall did give me a pass on "Transporting an illegally taken Animal" and for that DNR Officer Wall if you are reading this, I thank you!

DNR Officer Webb on the other hand had an opportunity to give me a warning for as he said "Hunting without a License"... 

This was a "Bald Face" inaccuracy!  I was hunting with 80% of a license since I did have the "Big Game License" which was not noted on the citation he gave to me anywhere. 

DNR Officer Webb was nice enough to give me instuctions on how to Call and get the $20.00 3 day combo Fishing & Hunting License over the phone only AFTER he issued the $346.00 citation...  

I then returned to camp, called and got the $20.00 3 day combo Fishing & Hunting License so I could eventually get my Bear (again the MOST Thrilling Hunt of my life!!!) Only to take a undersized, end my Bear Season, have the Bear conficated and have the opportunity to pay another $346.00 fine. 

Oh well, someone here said it best... 

Many folks spent way more than $1,000.00 to hunt bear and often never even see one... 

I saw five (5) on September 12th, took my first Bear with a Bow; of which it was my first Bow Kill!!! 

All of this just makes the event MUCH more memorable; dontcha think 

God Bless, be safe and make your Bear, Deer, Hog or whatever hunt a "Memory that will last forever"... 

I still play the tape over and over again...

The Bear crested the far hill' which later we would find led to the creek bottom where the BEAST would be found.

My heart was amazingly still, as I rose from my cushion on the ridge which my hunting partner and the most experienced Bear Hunter I have ever met noted "This looks like a "Very Beary" spot and if you go to that ridge you will see a Bear...

I grabbed my "Bear Archery" split limb bow from it' resting spot against the white oak and nocked a PSE Radial Weave 300 Grain arrow front loaded with a Magnus Stinger 4 Blade and Back End loaded with a Lumenock. 

As I stood and raised the bow to the height I had praticed for hours, slinging arrow after arrow for the past 60 days preceeding; I peered across the creek bottom with wild enthusiasm to the ridge above the creek bottom 30 yards away... 

The BEAST appeared, in an instance I said to my self; this is it... It is as big as a German Shepard and that head is Large... 

I drew back as the BEAST'S head passed by the bent Oak Tree alongh the path that I and my hunting party had just inside an hour to an hour and a half passed through...

My heart was still... As the BEAST thrust its magnificent head passed the tree and stopped looking up the pathway where I later found out that one of my hunting party, my Bear Hunting "Mentor" had coughed and took the BEAST'S attention from my stance 30 yards away directly across from it ready to draw back and release...

As the BEAST took the next step, it exposed it's vitals... Breathing in, I drew back the arrow; as I had praticed on my bag from Simmons Sporting Goods in Tuscaloosa, Alabama so many times it hurt my shoulder...

As I began to release the arrow, thoughts from my Grandfather who was a Cherokee Indian and took the first Bear in the hills of Cumberland Kentucky that remember seeing to Ted Nugent's thoughts on the "Majestic Flight" of the arrow rushed through my head...

I released, then what seemed like an eternity...  The arrow flew... I watched as it arched with the blaze of the Orange Lumenock attached as it raised and fell to it's target...

The Beast, almost simultaneously as the release of the arrow took another forward step... Moving what looked like two feet forward...

At that moment, my Heart Began to Race wildly... I thought, NO it can't be, another Bow Miss... Then, THA-WACK POP...

The arrow found it's mark, High and Back... The BEAST made no vocal sounds but immediately it's rear end hit the ground, it spun and bit at the arrow... 

I panicked, my brain said "Nock Another Arrow" It's going to run off... But after the BEAST bit at the arrow and before I could fumble another arrow out of the quiver while keeping an eye on it...

The BEAST was Off... Dragging it's hind quarter behind it down into the creek bed...

I was spent!  My heart rate must have been at 350 which my stable target at he Gym is 138!!!

The hunting party agreed that if someone was lucky enough to score on a Bear we would use the "Whooty Whoo" call...  I know mine was scratchy at best...

I grabed my backpack, cushion up and made my way down the ridge and across the creek bed as if the Good Lord himself allowed me to if not only for a minute walk on water much less float through the air...

At the spot where seconds before, The BEAST lay wounded having tasted the Magnus Stinger 4 Blase which we would later find mortally wounded down the creek bottom...

OK... Now I am Pumped...  Ready for another Bear Hunt...  
Woo Hoo...  

As I said it was the "Hunt of my Life Time"...  

Ron


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 27, 2009)

I am sure that the North Georgia beekeepers dance in the streets every time somebody shoots a bear!


----------



## jughead (Sep 27, 2009)

Beast ??  it is a bear !! you are not a dragon slayer.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 27, 2009)

jughead said:


> Beast ??  it is a bear !! you are not a dragon slayer.



One on one with a stick and string...  

Just a Bear...   

Ron


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 27, 2009)

jughead said:


> Beast ??  it is a bear !! you are not a dragon slayer.



Nobody is, mainly because dragons are fictitious.

Ron can call his bear whatever he wants to.  It was his bear and his story after all.

How about you post something useful instead of desparaging others?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2009)

I do believe he used the term BEAST in caps to try and show sarcasm but it is hard to read on the net.


----------



## jughead (Sep 27, 2009)

i just meant beast sounds  a little disrespectful for one of the greatest animals on the planet ,  just my opinion.


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I was fortunate to take a 6' bear a couple years ago. 300 pounds and 18.625 skull - dry sow. My buddy took  a nice 300 pound boar - 6' stem to stern 18.5" skull. Both spring bears in Saskatchewan - so fall they would have gone in the 420 range. 54 pounds - they had that in bone!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 28, 2009)

jughead said:


> i just meant beast sounds  a little disrespectful for one of the greatest animals on the planet ,  just my opinion.



No problem Jug Head, it was a Magnificent BEAST!  No disrepect intended... 

They are as you put it one of the greatest animals on the planet... 

Loved and admired but at the same time hated by many for their distructive and disruptive tendancies...  

Ron


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder if the organs would have shown signs of disease.  It sure does sound like a sick bear and not a cub.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 29, 2009)

Bear Hunter said:


> Would like to see a picture of the whole bear.



We did not get a shot of it hanging to tell the full length, but these are the other pics of it...  

Nose to tail was 4' 5" from nose to hind legs it was 6'...  




















Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Bryon (tvracingfan) received it yesterday. Will forward soon with the rest.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey All, 

I am humbled; God has blessed and been good to me.  You all are great to help a Redneck "Outlaw" out...  

Those who have contributed are being invited for a weekend of Striper Fishing on Smith Lake in Houston, AL in February (Already cleared it with Momma )...  It's only fittin I do something...

During this time of the year the Striper will BANG the top water!!!  We may have to sleep folks on some pallets in the floor but we'll make room for all and there is heat and running water !

Thank you again and God Bless you!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Gary (Resica)


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks again Gary (Resica) received yesterday.


----------



## Resica (Oct 2, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Thanks again Gary (Resica) received yesterday.


Your welcome. Happy to help.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks all, 

We are planning the Post Season "Tweener" Stripe Fishing trip to the muddy banks of Smith Lake in Houston, AL...  

February 6th and 7th, mark your calendars!!!  Let me and Vin know if you are interested in attending!!!

Redneck Mistake Fund contributors get an invite...  

Have a great season y'all!!!

Ron


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 3, 2009)

that bear aint no cub !!!....looks like it mighta had a tapeworm or sumthin to me .....very sickly lookin !


redneck mistake fund   gotta love it !


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 3, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> that bear aint no cub !!!....looks like it mighta had a tapeworm or sumthin to me .....very sickly lookin !
> 
> 
> redneck mistake fund   gotta love it !



Union County should have paid me to take that one out...  Oh well!!!

You named it Brother and it took!!!

  

Ron


----------



## Snotwad (Oct 6, 2009)

Let me ask a DAQ here.    The purpose of the game laws is to prevent the depletion of a species.  I support that 100% and firmly believe that we should only take the excess animals so the population remains viable.  Now, having said that:  Why should size matter?  A bear is a bear.  From the viewpoint of the overall numbers of animals: Why is a 74 pounder a no-no, and a 75 pounder in the bag?  Now as for Mama with cubs that is a different situation.  Protect the Mama so the cubs aren't left on their own, and protect the cubs so Mama don't get angry and need to be killed in self defense.  But, for 1 bear walking thru the woods by hiself:  Why have a weight/size limit?


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe we will see a change to that law very soon.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 6, 2009)

Snotwad said:


> Let me ask a DAQ here.    The purpose of the game laws is to prevent the depletion of a species.  I support that 100% and firmly believe that we should only take the excess animals so the population remains viable.  Now, having said that:  Why should size matter?  A bear is a bear.  From the viewpoint of the overall numbers of animals: Why is a 74 pounder a no-no, and a 75 pounder in the bag?  Now as for Mama with cubs that is a different situation.  Protect the Mama so the cubs aren't left on their own, and protect the cubs so Mama don't get angry and need to be killed in self defense.  But, for 1 bear walking thru the woods by hiself:  Why have a weight/size limit?



I agree with you 100%, but how would the DNR know whether or not you took a cub that had a mama bear with it but the mama bear was out of range. Maybe this reason is why they set a weight limit.  I dont think it should matter whether or not you took a cub, but I CAN see why they wouldn't want you to take a mama bear. Take the mama and the cubs die too. But take a cub and the mama and siblings live on. I have never eaten bear but I'm sure the cubs are better tasting (if you intend to eat it).


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Oct 7, 2009)

GADNR - Georgia Destruction of Natural Resources.  Way to go Marlin 444 for hanging in there.  Rangers cost the state of Georgia more by turning honest people away from hunting than they'll ever make in fines.  I personally don't care for them.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 8, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> GADNR - Georgia Destruction of Natural Resources.  Way to go Marlin 444 for hanging in there.  Rangers cost the state of Georgia more by turning honest people away from hunting than they'll ever make in fines.  I personally don't care for them.



Hey TC, 

They won't turn me away; I'll be back in the saddle next season.  

I plan to pay the fines, but I will write a Letter to the Union County Judge and copy it to folks at the DNR.  

The contents of which, will be posted here on Woody's for all to read.

Maybe it will make a difference; maybe it won't but I plan to share a *HONEST man's opinion*.

See you in the woods!

Ron


----------



## newmoon (Oct 8, 2009)

Its a tough thing to go through and I agree they should go by the age of the bear but these DNR guys are brain washed in school to write every ticket they can, its job security. I would bet what you went through will cause a lot of bears left in the woods after the kill. I hope you get one next year that tops 300 pounds and you deserve it I hope I am there to help you get him out. My hat is off to you and the guys that chiped in to help you out. I would have but I couldn't even afford gas to get over there this year. I hope you guys give them heck this weekend.  If the good LORD will allow me to make some extra mone this coming week I will be there next weekend for the rifle opener.  newmoon


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 9, 2009)

newmoon said:


> Its a tough thing to go through and I agree they should go by the age of the bear but these DNR guys are brain washed in school to write every ticket they can, its job security. I would bet what you went through will cause a lot of bears left in the woods after the kill. I hope you get one next year that tops 300 pounds and you deserve it I hope I am there to help you get him out. My hat is off to you and the guys that chiped in to help you out. I would have but I couldn't even afford gas to get over there this year. I hope you guys give them heck this weekend.  If the good LORD will allow me to make some extra mone this coming week I will be there next weekend for the rifle opener.  newmoon



Hey Newmoon, 

It means a lot to me. 

Good luck in the woods, I hope you get the BIG ONE!

Ron


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree with Snotwad (LOL at your name, are you SURE you are not one of my 3 brothers?  ha ha ha!) 75 pounds versus 74 pounds sure does sound arbitrary!


----------



## xtreme05 (Oct 9, 2009)

*shot a cub*

you should have been fined 5Gs


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 9, 2009)

if you don't know what you are talking about please don't leave any smrt remarks, the bear was not a cub just a very poor bear that was most likely at least 3 years old. besides if you are from blue ridge you should not care what happens to a bear in the mtns we have way to many and they are pests you are only showing how much you know about bears, which by the tone of your post is not very much.......


----------



## THWACKG5 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys i have been huntin deer for alot of years, but I have never taken a bear. But that seems to be the only thing we're getting pictures of at the club, (norther pickens county). So I thnk I may try to take one this year, But what do I do with it after I kill it!?!? I know that sounds like a stupid question, I'm assuming  you field dress a bear just like a deer? Is the meat worth eating? Obviously I would skin it, but I would not want to just let the rest of the animal go to waste! Does everybody that bear hunts, eat the meat?. Thanks


----------



## shepp (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey, sorry bout the misfortune. I'm a bit confused though. I have the resident hunting license, $10, the big game, $9 and the wma, $19.
 Where does this $20/3 day trip license and this $90 big game license come in? going to Chattahoochee in a couple weeks. Cant afford those fines!!  thanks


----------



## luv2drum (Oct 10, 2009)

shepp said:


> Hey, sorry bout the misfortune. I'm a bit confused though. I have the resident hunting license, $10, the big game, $9 and the wma, $19.
> Where does this $20/3 day trip license and this $90 big game license come in? going to Chattahoochee in a couple weeks. Cant afford those fines!!  thanks



Those are out of state license fees.  Marlin444 now lives outside of GA, so he has to buy the out of state license etc.  Which sounds like it could be pretty confusing.  

Again Marlin444 I'm really sorry for the bum deal you got, its hard to believe that bear only weighed 54lbs.  I hope the rest of your hunting season goes better.  All you guys be safe.


----------



## hunt6x6elk1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine was 5'8 and 115# don't pay the second fine till you have back the aging from the tooth they should have pulled and if they didn't take one to age it you have a very winnable case.
Mark


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2009)

If the DNR doesn't have sufficient evidence of the age of the bear, I do believe I would go to court.  Unless the judge is just a cash register ringer, there is a good chance he might see fit to reduce those fines.  However, if the bear has been aged and is so small as to be definitely called a cub, then I might just pay and go on.  Judges don't like folks shooting BoBo Bear.


----------



## olhippie (Oct 12, 2009)

....Ron's bear was NOT a cub bear. It was an adult bear in an emaciated condition, obviously suffering from "a severe debilitating disease"! His defense ought to include the need to remove this bear from the population in order to prevent the possible spread of disease to other healthy animals! Heck if that tooth aging comes back aging the bear at  18 months or more, Ron ought to beat the fine based on sound wildlife control principal.


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 12, 2009)

The "rule" of 75 pounds or less would indicate a first year cub, milk mustache and all. If given another 12 months it won't be 75 pounds and should be easily distinquished from the others in the group. You hail from Florida - do you have slot limits on redfish, trout, bass? Why? The truth is, for the most part hunters don't shoot fawns so even though it isn't written the 6 month old or younger don't get shot much. Squirrels, quail, dove, ducks, I don't think I've held back because I saw underdeveloped wing feathers. We didn't used to have the numbers of bears we have now - mostly because we let the little tikes walk. Now we have 2500-3000 of the beautiful smelly furballs.

I'm not denying it made sense to take this bear out of the population. He could have a disease that could cause issues with other healthy populations. Hope Ron washed his hands good!


----------



## bearcat62 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Help Ron with fine*

Hey, I'm new here but I'll chip in $10 towards the fine, Ron. I am not sure how to pm ya though. PM me and let me know how to help or where to help. 
Bearcat62


----------



## K80 (Nov 1, 2009)

K80 said:


> X2



Just sent $ via paypal.  I forgot to mention my screen name.  Sorry it took so long to get back with you on this.

Steven


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks, I was trying to forget about it...

Ron


----------



## coonhunter444 (Nov 7, 2009)

bear on crack, that made me laugh,,,


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey All, 

Just so everyone is clear; I never solicited anyone to help pay the fines but FRIENDS offered to do so...  The $$$ sent were much appreciated, alas I did have to sell my S&W 460ES to get it paid.

I appreciate that, it makes my Heart BIG!  So everyone knows, the fines have been paid and I am looking forward to next season.

Anyone who sent  $$$ is invited to a After Season Weekend of Striper Fishing at my Cabin in Smith Lake in Houston, AL.

I had someone from Ringgold GA on another thread pretty much call me out since I was trying to get some tickets to the SEC Championship - said I should use the $$$ I was raising from this for that... 

Mr. SOLO, you wish you had the FRIENDS that I have here on Woody's...  

Anyway, I'll be posting the Invite for the tween season (After Deer, Before Turkey) soon...  

I believe we settled on the first weekend in Feb. - should be Prime Time for stripers!!!

God Bless you all for your friendship, these are hard times for sure and if I can ever help you please let me know!

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2009)

wish you had let me know you were going to sell the S&W.  I know you 'trade' firearms frequently but I would have 'held' it for you until you wanted it back.

Did you ever get information back as to the age from the tooth?  Curious member of the creek walk.


----------



## mountainarcher (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok Ron,YOU got the shaft!!!! Sorry that happend,I took my older brother bear hunting when he killed his 1st one and he had me worried a little.Didn't think it would make weight but it did 88lbs.That game warden tried his best to find something to write a ticket for but couldn't.Tell ya what,pm me bought a month before season an I'll put you on a bigun''!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 23, 2009)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wish you had let me know you were going to sell the S&W.  I know you 'trade' firearms frequently but I would have 'held' it for you until you wanted it back.
> 
> Did you ever get information back as to the age from the tooth?  Curious member of the creek walk.



***********************************************

Naw, went ahead and paid the $$$; I appreciate it - I'll try track down the info on the age but I am really wanting to "Chalk it up" to a learning experience and move on... 

***********************************************



mountainarcher said:


> Ok Ron,YOU got the shaft!!!! Sorry that happend,I took my older brother bear hunting when he killed his 1st one and he had me worried a little.Didn't think it would make weight but it did 88lbs.That game warden tried his best to find something to write a ticket for but couldn't.Tell ya what,pm me bought a month before season an I'll put you on a bigun''!!!



You are on Brother, unless the next one looks like a Monster it'll not get a arrow from me...  I appreciate it! I am looking forward to next season already!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## chicken cow (Jan 15, 2010)

well now maybe you wont shoot the first thing you see.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 15, 2010)

chicken cow said:


> well now maybe you wont shoot the first thing you see.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 17, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> ***********************************************
> 
> Naw, went ahead and paid the $$$; I appreciate it - I'll try track down the info on the age but I am really wanting to "Chalk it up" to a learning experience and move on...
> 
> ...





chicken cow said:


> well now maybe you wont shoot the first thing you see.





Shane Dockery said:


>



No regrets...  

It was the best hunt of my life!!!  

By the way, I saw 4 Bear that morning (a sow with two cubs and a BIG Boar who tool off when he saw me)...   

I did not shoot the first bear I saw  

See you in the woods!!!

Ron


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hate to hear that happened Ron. I would like to hear back on the age of the tooth. Instead of selling the 460 trade it to me. I'm sure I can cast 25lbs of lead acorns to prevent this in the future. If it truly was the best hunt of your life it was worth 1000 dollars. At least they didn't try to suspend your hunting privlidges.


----------



## mattb78 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hopefully, if you wouldn't have shot an undersized bear he would have let you go on the other ticket.  

Sounds like the LEO has a decent amount of discretion, but they dont' forgive that undersized game violation very often.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jan 18, 2010)

mattb78 said:


> Hopefully, if you wouldn't have shot an undersized bear he would have let you go on the other ticket.
> 
> Sounds like the LEO has a decent amount of discretion, but they dont' forgive that undersized game violation very often.



Nope... he got the ticket for hunting without a license first and then got the undersize bear ticket the next day by a different DNR officer.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 19, 2010)

mattb78 said:


> Hopefully, if you wouldn't have shot an undersized bear he would have let you go on the other ticket.
> 
> Sounds like the LEO has a decent amount of discretion, but they dont' forgive that undersized game violation very often.





dertiedawg said:


> Nope... he got the ticket for hunting without a license first and then got the undersize bear ticket the next day by a different DNR officer.



Yep, as the "Legend" goes in the morning the OUTLAW went in at day break; saw 4 bear then came out for mid-day break and was presented with a GIFT (we would later learn this would be the 1st of the hunt) for making the first REDNECK MISTAKE by not purchasing a 2nd license required for out of state hunting, the OUTLAW purchased the Big Game $90.00 License but neglected to buy the $20.00 Combo Fishing/Hunting (DOH!!!)...  He did however call in and purchase it during the mid day break... 

The "Legend" goes on to have the OUTLAW stick a Bear that evening around 6:30 PM, he and at least 8 other Bear Hunters tracked the Bear and recovered it (a whole adventure unto itself), the next morning - well; doing the right thing the OUTLAW checked the Bear only to have it be underweight... Netting another fine...  

Long and short,  for The OUTLAW it was the BEST HUNT OF HIS LIFE to date!!!  Also learned a few lessons... 

1.  Read and re-read the license requirements in the hunting Reg's

2.  Make sure the Bear is bigger than a Chiuaua when you let the release go/ Fire Up the Charcoal / Do the KA-Boom from his Weapon 

3.  a. Practice a 4 yard shot with his bow  , b. Carry an extra release in his pocket... and c. Practice shooting without a release...  

In the words of the CONEHEADS - (I love that movie) - "Memories, we will like them"

Can't wait til this years hunt(s)...  I plan tpo be there 1. Bow Opener weekend, 2.  The entire weeke of Black Powder and into Gun Opener (if I do not score before then  ).... 

Y'all come and join us!!!







Ron - I am an OUTLAW...


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ron I hope you have as good a hunt this year as last. I also hope they improve the online ordering system. The system should at least prompt you to purchase a hunting license when purchasing a big game license. It shoud also automatically add the harvest record to a big game liscense. They make it seperate so people with honorary/lifetime license can print it without purchasing the big game license. A tip for the other redneck outlaws; after purchasing the license and clicking print it will allow you to change the number of copies. That means one for your wallet,jacket,backpack,glovebox, or tape it to the back of your q-beam. Also when you get breakfast get a little extra to hang from a limb about 8 foot off the ground. Place a set of scales under it and get a live weight before you shoot.


----------

